# DNG Converter 8.7



## mercury (Dec 17, 2014)

I use Lightroom 4.4 on Windows 8.1. I purchased a Canon 7D MK ll so I downloaded DNG Converter 8.7 to up load my photos into Lightroom.
The Problem, (so far) is that once into Lightroom in the Develop Module under Camera Calibration the only profile available to me is Adobe Standard. All other profile selections have vanished.
Is this a bug?

Thanks   
Jerry


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 17, 2014)

Support for the Canon 7D MK ll was added in LR 5.7 and ACR 8.7 Plugin for PS  which requires PS CS6 or PS Creative Cloud. So for sure LR 4.4 does not have any profiles for your camera.
 You have chosen to use the "crutch" Adobe DNG Converter provided to allow earlier versions of LR and ACR to process your camera's raw files. I am not a DNG user so I am not sure what profiles the converter would have added to the file header of the DNG to allow you to have other choices. Maybe another DNG user would clarify.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't think it is a bug.  More likely it is the result of the lack of support for your camera model in LR4.4  These profiles are stored in a folder inside the LR5.7 Application (on a Mac) LR4.4 won't have these profiles. 

They are not essential, Without them you just need to do a little more work tweaking in the Develop module.   Canon Picture styles have been mimicked by Adobe in the Camera Profiles.  The names are assigned to match the Picture style developed by Canon. They are not available for every camera model but are provided by Adobe for the current version of LR when a new camera is released.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 17, 2014)

The moral of the story here is, raw processing software like Lightroom, Adobe Camera Raw, Capture One, DxO Optics Pro, etc, etc are a rapidly improving technology. 
LR 4 at this stage is becoming dated and if you wish to maximize the new technology of your new camera model then you need to upgrade your converter.


----------



## mercury (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you for your reply's.
Does anyone know on what web sight I can purchase a stand alone version of Lightroom 5.7?  When I go to the Adobe site they only want to offer Lightroom and Photoshop on the Cloud. I don't use Photoshop and I don't want to use the Cloud. Are there any options?

Jerry


----------



## DaveS (Dec 17, 2014)

You can still buy the perpetual licence version from Adobe, they just make it rather hard to find.

From the Canadian Adobe page for Lightroom (I expect the US page is the same), on the page that says choose a plan, there is a menu.  From the menu, pick Lightroom.  On that page (which still is trying to get you on the monthly CC plan) scroll down... ALL the way down.  At the bottom is a button to purchase the Standalone Lightroom version.

So, it CAN be found, but they make it rather hard to find.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 17, 2014)

You can purchase an upgrade from this link:
https://www.adobe.com/products/cata...sl_software_sl_mostpopular.html?promoid=KLXMI

What part of Texas do you call Home?


----------



## mercury (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks again for the replies. I just moved to Portland Texas from San Angelo, Texas. Quite a change, West Texas to the Gulf Coast. Thanks for the heads up on purchasing Lightroom from the web site. What a maze to find it. I had all but given up because I really didn't want Photoshop and I really didn't want a permanent umbilical cord payment to Adobe through the Cloud.

Jerry


----------



## clee01l (Dec 18, 2014)

Jerry, I drilled a well near Sinton about 20 years ago.  I spent some time around there shooting Seismic before the well was sited.   You are in a great place if you like to photograph nature.  Birds especially.  Birding around Portland and Port Aransas should be peaking in the next month or so.


----------



## mercury (Dec 18, 2014)

I've had great fun at a park called Sunset Lake. Take the  exit off of 181 onto Moore Dr. Right at the stop light and then just go straight. it will take you down to the old highway that was between Portland and Corpus Christi. The road is paved for awhile until barriers stop you. You can then pass through the barriers on foot and walk about two miles in between marsh and ponds on either side. There are viewing stands located strategically along the way. All kinds of Birds, Herons, egrets, reddish egrets, black skimmers, black neck stilts, American avocets, Gulls, Fosters turns, Royal turns, Great Blue Herons, Snowy Egrets, Red Bellied Whistlers and on and on. Bring your fishing pole too, Trout, Red fish and black drum.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 18, 2014)

Jerry, You are in heaven. Those are great BIFs. 

About this time a few years ago, I was wade fishing near Rockport with my Brother-in-law. The air temp was about 32 degrees and the redfish were gathered in pockets of deeper water.  It does not get any better than that. Even after the water sloshed over the top of my waders!


----------

